
Launching BSDjobs.com (with a job post from Reyk Flöter) - zolotarev
https://www.bsdjobs.com/
======
zolotarev
I’ve just launched the site and—what a coincidence—Reyk Flöter has started
looking for a developer for a new project (in Zurich, non-remote). Please
contact Reyk, if you’re available or can recommend a friend.

Thank you!

